# AwkwardShrimp's ADA 45-F



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

Disregard the mess in my room lol


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

I like that hard scape so far.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

vey rad aquascape!!


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

Hardscape is sick! I would go for a lower growing plant like HC so it doesn't hide the rocks from view too much.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

This is going to be good!


----------



## jimsuy (Jan 25, 2008)

nice.. subscribing..


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

God those lights are sexy. Was that light a separate purchase or part of a kit?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Unfortunately, the Archea LED fixture in the photos will only be sufficient for low light plants like Anubias and moss. You'll need a different fixture in order to grow HC.

Great scape, though, and gorgeous tank.


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

Maybe you could upgrade to a Finnex Fugeray or Ray 2 then. Depending on if you want it on the glass or hanging.


----------



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah I was worried it woukdnt provide much light ,
Oh well, I didn't buy it full price so its not too big of a deal 
Sent from my HTC Mecha using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Aquasky 451.  You could always go with a Finnex fixture or hang a dual or single T5HO above it.


----------



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

KFryman said:


> Hardscape is sick! I would go for a lower growing plant like HC so it doesn't hide the rocks from view too much.


Yup I will go with hc as the carpet most likely, I was also thinking maybe some glosso in the back to help force some perspective.






PinkRasbora said:


> God those lights are sexy. Was that light a separate purchase or part of a kit?


I bought the light as a seperate purchase from a forum member. It's a very nice light but doesnt seem like it would provide enough light for hc. To me it has a saltwater look, kind of acitnic(hope I spelled this right). If I don't end up using I will probably put it up for sale on sns.






KFryman said:


> Maybe you could upgrade to a Finnex Fugeray or Ray 2 then. Depending on if you want it on the glass or hanging.


I was thinking about doing that! I like the idea of hanging it , which one hangs? The ray 2? The ray2 can grow hc? I don't want to go buying another light and find out it won't grow hc. I'll definitely look into it though. Do you have any experience with either light fixture?

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

Also, almost forgot to say thankyou to everyone for the compliments! 

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

I am thinking of getting the finnex ray 2 18in, how far above the substrate would i have to raise the light? i certainly would hang it if i had to.
I'm having trouble reading the graph they have, i dont understand it. 
How high would the light have to be above the substrate to reach medium- highlight


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

You could do 10 inches according to the chart, however the data was taken in open air. It would be nice if Hoppy chimed in. I believe someone else hung the Ray 2 with a wire going through where the legs attach. You could do something like that or something.

The light does give off a blue look. The Ray 2 should provide a nice crisp white.


----------



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

KFryman said:


> You could do 10 inches according to the chart, however the data was taken in open air. It would be nice if Hoppy chimed in. I believe someone else hung the Ray 2 with a wire going through where the legs attach. You could do something like that or something.
> 
> The light does give off a blue look. The Ray 2 should provide a nice crisp white.


Thanks for the information, i am leaning more and more towards the ray 2. But im also interested in other lighting options.

Do you think it would be better to order the ray2 from their website or from amazon, would it make a difference?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

How'd the tank turn out? Any updates?


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

Looking nice can't wait to see how it turns out. I REALLY want one of these tanks. But they are just out of my price range. Maybe one day I'll sell off my other stuff and get one


----------

